# Lemme remix YOUR songs. - 3 slots



## JMAA (May 29, 2010)

What I do: a remix of any song you pass me around.
What I ask: the FL Studio project file and all necessary files/samples.

Up to 3 slots:
1. DONE - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4001423/ - Darkstar-Dragon
2. Tomias_Redford (rap base)
3.

Begin.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jun 1, 2010)

So if I don't use FLS...?


----------



## JMAA (Jun 2, 2010)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> So if I don't use FLS...?



Better: you use samples? Pass them to me.
And uh,... the song too.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jun 3, 2010)

JMAA said:


> Better: you use samples? Pass them to me.
> And uh,... the song too.



Samples and MIDI files

Link to song 

I've gotten one remix for this already, want to hear a different take on it.


----------



## JMAA (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry if I delayed so much, but I'll try.
Whenever I can.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 8, 2010)

This seems interesting, any change you could instead of doing like a remix or something, create a beat/backing track for a rap i made.  I really need to put a beat to it or something before posting it anywhere.


----------



## JMAA (Jun 9, 2010)

Some sort of base for rap? That's ok too. I'll try.

Anyway, I'm going to upload now Darkstar's one.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 10, 2010)

I just recorded my rap using audacity and I got the file, whats ur email so I can send it to you?


----------



## JMAA (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll PM you with it.


----------



## JMAA (Jun 13, 2010)

I finally uploaded that remix of Glorious Starlight.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4001423/


----------

